# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Doñana en peligro

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-estacionales




> 15/09/2016 | Europa Press
> 
> *Doñana en peligro: Reducción del 80% de las marismas y el 90% de sus lagunas estacionales*
> 
> 
> 
> Las actividades industriales y las modificaciones fluviales han provocado la pérdida de más del 80 por ciento de la marisma de Doñana que existía a principios del siglo XX y el 90 por ciento de sus lagunas estacionales, según un informe internacional de WWF presentado este jueves, 15 de septiembre, en el que alerta sobre los riesgos a los que se enfrenta el humedal.
> 
> Según explica la organización ecologista, las actividades agrícolas intensivas han "sobreexplotado" el acuífero de Doñana a lo largo de las últimas tres décadas y esto ha provocado, a su juicio, *una "gran reducción" de las aportaciones hídricas al parque*. De hecho, estima que los aportes de agua al Parque Nacional de Doñana están por debajo del 20 por ciento de su nivel natural.
> ...

----------

